# MMA Ambition by FUnc17



## fUnc17 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Warm up *2x8 *- *High knees, Reverse lunges, Inch worms, Lateral squats, Glute bridge*

KB Windmill *1x4 - 53 lb KB       Each arm

*1 arm DB Bench *1x5 - 100lb DB, 1x5 90lb DB        Each arm*

WG Pullups *2x3 - BW + 53 lb KB
*
Deads *7x1 - 235 lbs*

Pistols *1x5  - BW      Each leg*

1 Arm KB Snatch *5x5 - 72 lb KB
*
STRETCH

**Unilateral
**Strength
**Callisthenics*
*Power*


Well Well. First time doing deads in a LONG time. Great to finally be pulling again, I expect my numbers to be very strong in the near future. Baby steps.

Got to roll Gi Jiu jitsu, signed up for another 6 months and dominated everyone. Really concentrated on guard passing, especially on the blue belts. I survived against the blues, dominated the white belts and that was that.

Weight - 205


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks like good stuff fUnc17.  What are you going to do for core?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Looks like good stuff fUnc17.  What are you going to do for core?



Appreciate it.

As far as core, on conditioning days (which you'll see tomorrow) I will either do weighted or unweighted core work. Things like chinnies, rollouts, 1 arm planks, V-ups, knee hugs and supermans in circuit fashion.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Good stuff.

I've been using alot of your warm up ideas.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't beat me up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Very cool workout.  My only question is why you chose to do your power work last? Why not put the KB snatches first after your warm up?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Don't beat me up.



Don't tempt me 



Bakerboy said:


> Very cool workout.  My only question is why you chose to do your power work last? Why not put the KB snatches first after your warm up?



Normally I would, but I'm using the KB snatches as my conditioning work. They will be swapped for KB swings when I get bored.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Warm up *2x8 *- *High knees, Reverse lunges, Inch worms, Lateral squats, Glute bridge*

1 Arm KB Clean and Jerk x 10 *Each arm *
Heavy bag 1 minute

1 Arm KB Clean x 10 *Each arm*
Heavy bag 1 minute

1 Arm KB Snatch x 10 *Each arm*
Heavy bag 1 minute

1 Arm KB Swing x 10 *Each arm*
**Heavy bag 1 minute

RI = *20s between each
Weight used was the 35lb KB
* 

WG Pullups x 10
Knuckle Pushups x 25


Core Circuit

*1 Arm plank x 30s Each arm
Chinnies x 20
V - Ups x 10
Russian Twists x 10*
x2

STRETCH

*Short intense workout. Completely unloaded on the bag. Kicks, punches, combinations, everything. The core circuit was pretty brutal, something I definately aspire to improve

Weight - 205*
*


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Warm up *2x8 *- *High knees, Reverse lunges, Inch worms, Lateral squats, Glute bridge*

KB Windmill *1x4 - 53 lb KB       Each arm

*1 arm DB Bench *1x5 - 100lb DB, 1x5 90lb DB        Each arm*

WG Pullups *2x3 - BW + 53 lb KB
*
Deads *7x1 - 235 lbs*

Pistols *1x5  - BW      Each leg*

1 Arm KB Snatch *5x5 - 72 lb KB
*
STRETCH

*Identical workout to that of a few days ago. Although the pullups were very much easier. As well as the snatch's. Deads went nice and smooth, going to bump the weight next week. In the mean time I need to work on my hamstring flexibility, particularly my left leg.

Weight - 205


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 7, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> *Warm up *2x8 *- *High knees, Reverse lunges, Inch worms, Lateral squats, Glute bridge*
> 
> 1 Arm KB Clean and Jerk x 10 *Each arm *
> Heavy bag 1 minute
> ...



Killer stuff ... 

Are you going to fight at the local level?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Killer stuff ...
> 
> Are you going to fight at the local level?



Appreciate it.

Yes. I want to first get a few BJJ tourny's under my belt. It'll more than likely be at 205, the only thing is that I am also a full time student and I work 4-6 days a week so getting there 2 or 3 times a week is tough. It's a choire to schedule around it, but I'm getting it done so far. 

Ironically enough, my stand up is very similar to GSP's. Very explosive and athletic, more of a boxers style but still utilizing leg kicks. Can't wait to see how he looks tonight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 7, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Appreciate it.
> 
> Yes. I want to first get a few BJJ tourny's under my belt. It'll more than likely be at 205, the only thing is that I am also a full time student and I work 4-6 days a week so getting there 2 or 3 times a week is tough. It's a choire to schedule around it, but I'm getting it done so far.
> 
> Ironically enough, my stand up is very similar to GSP's. Very explosive, more of a boxers style but still utilizing leg kicks. Can't wait to see how he looks tonight.


So you can upload a fight to youtube for us ...


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> So you can upload a fight to youtube for us ...



Sure. after all, it'll be legal... for now


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 7, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Sure. after all, it'll be legal... for now


LOL ... you got a fan then fUnc.  I look forward to seeing you on the youtube'


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Warm up *2x8 *- *High knees, Reverse lunges, Inch worms, Lateral squats, Glute bridge*

KB Windmill *1x4 - 53 lb KB       Each arm

*1 arm DB Bench *1x5 - 100lb DB, 1x5 90lb DB        Each arm*

WG Pullups *2x3 - BW + 53 lb KB
*
Deads *7x1 - 245 lbs*

Pistols *1x5  - BW      Each leg*

1 Arm KB Swing *2x20 - 53 lb KB

*STRETCH

*Solid workout. Been rolling alot, going to stick with the conditioning workouts in between strength days for a few more weeks, then start some hypertrophy training once a week.

Weight - 205


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Being that I've been gone, what kind of training are you performing if you aren't currently training for hypertrophy?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Being that I've been gone, what kind of training are you performing if you aren't currently training for hypertrophy?



Sup buddy. 

Right now I'm training for strength and power. Carrying around unnecessary weight is detrimental to me when I fight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2007)

Ya see.. I didn't even know you were fighting. 

I'll get back into the groove of things shortly, my bad.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 12, 2007)

Lawl I'll be in a grapplers quest later this year.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 12, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> *Warm up *2x8 *- *High knees, Reverse lunges, Inch worms, Lateral squats, Glute bridge*
> 
> KB Windmill *1x4 - 53 lb KB       Each arm
> 
> ...


How are you incorporating all this into an MMA training schedule fUnc?  Your recovery time is not going to be like a normal person's will ... how are you dealing with that without injury?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How are you incorporating all this into an MMA training schedule fUnc?  Your recovery time is not going to be like a normal person's will ... how are you dealing with that without injury?



Its not very high volume. I train BJJ 4x a week (2 class days, 2 days in the basement with my buddy), weight train 3x. Remember, I also work 6 days a week and have a full class schedule. I'm going to switch off 1 day soon for muay thai, but im preparing for the grapplers quest so its all BJJ right now


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Its not very high volume. I train BJJ 4x a week (2 class days, 2 days in the basement with my buddy), weight train 3x. Remember, I also work 6 days a week and have a full class schedule. I'm going to switch off 1 day soon for muay thai, but im preparing for the grapplers quest so its all BJJ right now


 
Idle time is the devil's playground kid. Haha j/k that's quite the schedule you got. Where do you train BJJ?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll see you at Grappler's Quest.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'll see you at Grappler's Quest.





what weight you fighting at?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> what weight you fighting at?


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2007)

do you own ross enamaits books?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do you own ross enamaits books?



Yes, I have all of them on PDF


----------



## fUnc17 (May 14, 2007)

*Workout A*
_Warm up_

Back squat - 225/4x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB windmill - 72/3x3; Pullup ladders to 5

KB swings - 53/3x20; Pullup ladders to 5

Pullup total = 45

Stretch

Felt nice to squat again, did some face the wall squats during my warm up and they helped tremendously with my squat depth. I went well past parallel and focused on hip drive and staying tight. Weight felt very light.

My new program goes like this:

*A
*Back squat
Pullup ladders
KB Windmill
KB swings

*B
*Deadlift
OH press
KB snatches
KB Turkish get up

*A/B/A ; B/A/B ; A/B/A *and so on

I'm excited to work on the squat and deadlift. Can't wait to be pulling and squatting respectable weight again. I also aspire to increase my pullup numbers dramatically.

These workouts dont include my BJJ training. School is out but I'm working 2 jobs so my schedule is still busy, but not as busy as before. Now I can be consistent with this journal.

As a side note, I think I might buy a yoga DVD. I'm bored with regular stretching and I need something new because I also need to work on my flexibility.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

i recently baught a yoga book. Ashtanga yoga. where did you get rosses e-books?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

God, I feel like an idiot.

What are pull-up ladders?  I think I have an idea, I'd just like clarification.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i recently baught a yoga book. Ashtanga yoga. where did you get rosses e-books?



How do you like it? I'm really interested in doing some yoga. I would benefit tremendously from it

I actually downloaded rosses books in a torrent file. The books are VERY in depth and go into great detail. He covers all aspects of training, it's really a book for a full time athlete, not someone with a job or school etc. The guy trains basically 7 days a week, which was one thing I disliked. The exercise selection is bar none some of the best stuff I have seen for a fighter.



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> God, I feel like an idiot.
> 
> What are pull-up ladders?  I think I have an idea, I'd just like clarification.



Haha.

Ladders: I do a pull-up, you do one. I do two, you match me, etc. until one of us cannot keep up. If you train alone, just estimate how long it would take your partner to go. Never train to failure, and always keep 1-2 reps in the bank to avoid overtraining. When you reach your limit (for me its 5, you can start over at 1 again as long as you feel fresh). You can do this over the course of the day, or over the course of a workout. You end up racking up large totals of pullups and it becomes easy to increase your total in a very short amount of time.

Specificity + Frequent Practice = Success


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do you own ross enamaits books?


They're here danny ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 15, 2007)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> ... Now I can be consistent with this journal.


Whether you are consistent or not with this journal ... it's good to see you *are* consistent with your BJJ training.  Looks like a great routine you have plus the momentum seems to be continuing.  LOL ... fUnc17 I hated KB turk's at first.  I thought I was in good shape till I added them in.  I felt like hammered sh!t the next day ... 

Outstanding stuff fUnc17


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> it's good to see you *are* consistent with your BJJ training.



blow job training? 

func... I don't know if we can be friends anymore.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

thanks crusher.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Whether you are consistent or not with this journal ... it's good to see you *are* consistent with your BJJ training.  Looks like a great routine you have plus the momentum seems to be continuing.  LOL ... fUnc17 I hated KB turk's at first.  I thought I was in good shape till I added them in.  I felt like hammered sh!t the next day ...
> 
> Outstanding stuff fUnc17



LOL... well it's good to know someone out there is familiar to the torture. They are rough and I love every second of it



soxmuscle said:


> blow job training?
> 
> func... I don't know if we can be friends anymore.



Hey.. your the one talking about blow jobs and sticking your tongue out at me, I didnt say a thing, homie.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2007)

*Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Deadlift - 285/7x1

KB Military Press - 53/4x4 each arm

KB Snatches - 72/5x5 each arm

KB Turkish get ups - 72/1x3 each arm

Stretch

Pshhh. What a breeze of a workout. Woke up feeling great this morning after doing about an hour of yoga last night. Did another 45 minutes this morning upon waking. I know I've been doing it all of 2 days but I really feel a big difference. I have such a clear head and I slept like a baby

Anyway, back to the workout. Deadlifts were easy, yoga is opening my hips up and my hip drive is really starting to show. The militaries on my left side seem to bother me, gotta work on my left shoulder flexibility a little, I can generate much more muscle tension on my right side, I'd like to work up to the 72's in the near future. The snatches were an absolute BREEZE, I need to amp up the volume because 5x5 each side isn't cutting it anymore. And to finish I tortured myself with 3 turkish get ups each side with the 72lber. By the 3rd rep my grip was really testing me. 

Speaking of grip, I've been training that on off days with the COC finger grippers, they work wonders. I have one in the car to play with when i sit in traffic. They are awesome for grapplers.


----------



## danny81 (May 17, 2007)

sorry i missed the part about yoga. i do it 3-4x a week. i like it. it helps me get more flexibility which is something i lack in. what books did you end up getting? BTW i have rosses two new books the never gymless and the other one.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> sorry i missed the part about yoga. i do it 3-4x a week. i like it. it helps me get more flexibility which is something i lack in. what books did you end up getting? BTW i have rosses two new books the never gymless and the other one.



Yea its definately real good.

"Real men do Yoga" 

the other one I forget, but its the better of the two. It has 360 degree pictures of all the postures, its a good book. I'll get the name tomorrow i'm passin' out


----------



## fUnc17 (May 18, 2007)

*Workout A*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Back squat - 235/4x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB windmill - 72/3x3; Pullup ladders to 5

KB swings - 53/3x20; Pullup ladders to 5

Pullup total = 45

Stretch

Happy to have 2 days off, gunna relax and enjoy my 21st birthday this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2007)

alriht. sounds good. happy birthday. BTW what BJJ gym do you train at because i to live in jersey


----------



## fUnc17 (May 21, 2007)

*Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Deadlift - 295/7x1

KB Military Press - 53/4x4 each arm

KB Snatches - 72/5x5 each arm

KB Turkish get ups - 72/1x3 each arm

Stretch

So I went to the city this morning.... took the 720AM ferry there and the 930AM back. Woke up from my nap and ran off the boat with my $400 textbooks in hand not realizing I got off the wrong dock like a schmuck. SOOOOOO long story short, I end up having to farmers walk my 60lb textbooks 5 miles up and down a major highway all the way to east bumble fuck where my car was parked in the swealtering heat. nice way to kick off my bday 

And I get to take a 3 hour series 7 course from now on, tues and thurs in the city. YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2007)

happy birthday what BJJ gym do you go 2?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2007)

Its not a BJJ gym. It's an aikido gym that is used for BJJ as well. It's called "Aikid", and its in sea girt.

I also have trained at Fatjo's in Morganville/Freehold. That place has it all, a ring, mats, bags, etc. But it was way too expensive, and they wanted the money up front. Something like 6 months up front, I think it was close to $700 and they wouldnt let me pay monthly. 

I might check out Jershey shore BJJ, I have a couple friends that train there. 1 day Gi, 1 day No Gi, 1 day Striking.... and it fits perfectly into my schedule, and is cheaper than just Gi at my current place. Hm...


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2007)

*Workout A*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Back squat - 255/4x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB windmill - 72/3x3; Pullup ladders to 5

KB swings - 72/3x20; Pullup ladders to 5

Pullup total = 45

Stretch

Added 20lbs to my squats instead of 10lbs accidently. For some reason i thought last week I was working with 245. Oh well, no big. Weight was easy. 

Went with the 72lb KB for the swings this week and boy did I feel it. My ass was on fire after the second set. Breathing and rhythm was good, kept a good pace.


----------



## danny81 (May 23, 2007)

oo what county is that in?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2007)

Monmouth county


----------



## danny81 (May 23, 2007)

oo. cool. i live in bergen. o well.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 25, 2007)

*Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Deadlift - 305/7x1

Alternating KB Military Press - 53/4x4 each arm

KB Snatches - 53/2x10 (Double snatches) ;                      72/2x5 each arm

KB Turkish get ups - 72/1x3 each arm

Stretch

God damn those double snatches were a bitch. When I switched to the 72lber, it felt like nothing.

Deads are just so easy with this weight, they are all double overhang grip deadlifts


----------



## fUnc17 (May 28, 2007)

*Workout A*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Back squat - 265/4x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB windmill - 72/3x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB swings - 72/3x20; Pullup ladders to 5

Pullup total = 45

Stretch

Easy money. Swing volume will be upped next workout


----------



## fUnc17 (May 31, 2007)

*Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Deadlift - 315/7x1

Alternating KB Military Press - 53/4x4 each arm

KB Snatches - 72/5x5 each arm ; 3 burpees in between each set

KB Turkish get ups - 72/1x3 each arm

Stretch


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Workout A*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Back squat - 275/4x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB windmill - 72/3x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB swings - 72/3x20; Pullup ladders to 5

Pullup total = 45

Stretch

I feel like i'm just powering right through my squats no problem. I come out of the hole with such momentum, that the bar feels like nothing. Ripped a few callouses on my hand and called it a day. Great workout.

Couple more weeks of this and then I'll switch things up.

I was reunited with my original BJJ instructor today, which was a great feeling. 2 days BJJ, 1 gi, 1 no gi and 1 day striking/mma.   ahhh, feels good to be back home.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 4, 2007)

I havent seen you saying when you do your yoga. do you do it or just not write it down? if so when do you do it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I havent seen you saying when you do your yoga. do you do it or just not write it down? if so when do you do it?



I do it for about an hour in the morning, right after I wake up... makes the rest of the day feel that much better


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Workout B
*_Sprints 5x40m, untimed_
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Deadlift - 325/7x1

Alternating KB Military Press - 53/3x4 each arm, 72/1x2 each arm

KB Snatches - 72/5x5 each arm ; 3 burpees in between each set

KB Turkish get ups - 72/1x3 each arm

KB Halo's - 35/1x15

Stretch

Did some sprints before my workout with my brother... felt pretty good. Although after I was done my left glute and right lat were bugging me.

Rest of the workout was great, pressed the 72lber twice with each arm, no prob, and this was after the other 3 sets of presses.

Added halos at the end to finish, and I will add KB arm bars to the end of my squat day.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 22, 2007)

_Morning Yoga 45min
_*
Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Back squat - 315/1x3, 295/2x3; Pullup ladders to 5

KB windmill - 72/3x4; Pullup ladders to 5

KB Renegade row - 53/3x6

KB swings - 53/2min straight no rest; Pullup ladders to 5

Pullup total = 45

Stretch

315 felt good. next week I'll hit 3x3 with it. Good workout


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
Deadlift - 365/1x3; 345/2x3

1 arm KB Military Press - 72/3x3 each arm

Pistols - bw/2x5 each leg

 KB swings - 53/2min non stop; 75 total.

KB Turkish get ups - 72/2x2 each arm, focused on TUT not reps.

Stretch

Oh yea baby.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 25, 2007)

fUnc you keep this up we gonna have to buy you a new KB for Xmas.  KB turks ... you an animal.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

i started doing some yoga in the morning to it is pretty good. i feel a little more flexible


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Workout A*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
DL - 355/1x5, 325/1x5

KB Mil press - 72/2x3 each arm

Tabata KB swings - 53lb KB - 20s on: 10s rest, repeat for 10 rounds. Switch hands each rep.

KB Turkish get up - 72/2x2 each arm

Stretch


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Workout B*
_Warm up
Core
_ 
DL - 365/1x5, 335/1x5

KB Mil press - 72/2x3 each arm

Tabata KB swings - 72lb KB - 60s on: 30s rest, repeat for 2 rounds. Switch hands each rep.

KB Turkish get up - 72/1x1 each arm

Stretch

Shoulder is bitching at me after the deads. I've had a huge bruise on my right bicep for over a week from BJJ and its screwing with my shoulder. Gunna keep icing.

365 felt light as balls, even though it was Overhang grip. Grip was strong and didnt slip once.


----------

